# Deep Tracks - Pink Floyd - "The Wall" - Part One - (Sides One & Two)



## Guest (Sep 11, 2018)

View attachment 107725


There is *No Limit* to the number of selections allowed for this particular poll.

Note: There are *two separate polls* for this release - "*Part One*" (Sides 1 & 2) and "*Part Two*" - (Sides 3 & 4).

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - Pink Floyd - "The Wall" - Part One - (Sides One & Two)

"The Wall" is the eleventh studio album by English rock band Pink Floyd, released as a double album on 30 November 1979, by Harvest Records in the United Kingdom and by Columbia Records in the United States.

The album, a rock opera, initially received a mixed critical response, but was commercially successful, reaching number 3 on the UK Albums Chart, and topping the US Billboard 200 chart for 15 weeks. It became the band's second-best selling album, one of the best-selling albums of all time, and one of the most well-known concept albums, with a 1982 film adaptation.

Bass guitarist and songwriter Roger Waters conceived the album during Pink Floyd's 1977 In the Flesh Tour, *when his frustration with the audience became so acute that he spat on them*.

Its story explores Pink, a jaded rock star character that Waters modeled after himself and the band's original leader Syd Barrett. Pink's life begins with the loss of his father during the Second World War, and continues with abuse from his schoolteachers, an overprotective mother, and the breakdown of his marriage; all contribute to his eventual self-imposed isolation from society, symbolised by a wall.

Recording lasted from December 1978 to November 1979, with stops in France, England, New York, and Los Angeles. Waters enlisted an outside collaborator, Canadian producer Bob Ezrin, who helped refine the concept and bridge worsening band tensions; keyboardist Richard Wright was fired by Waters during production, but stayed as a salaried musician, making "The Wall" the last studio album recorded with the 11-year-spanning line-up of Waters, Wright, guitarist David Gilmour and drummer Nick Mason.

In July 1977, on the final date at the *Montreal *Olympic Stadium, a group of *noisy and excited fans near the stage irritated Waters so much that he spat at one of them*. Guitarist David Gilmour refused to perform a final encore and sat at the soundboard, leaving the band, with backup guitarist Snowy White, to improvise a slow, sad twelve-bar blues, which Waters described as "some music to go home to".

The maniacal schoolmaster was voiced by Waters, and actress Trudy Young supplied the groupie's voice. Backing vocals were performed by a range of artists, although a planned appearance by the Beach Boys on "The Show Must Go On" and "Waiting for the Worms" was cancelled by Waters, who instead settled for *Beach Boy Bruce Johnston* and *Toni Tennille*.

The album's cover art is one of Pink Floyd's most minimal - a white brick wall and no text. Issues of the album would include the lettering of the artist name and album title by cartoonist Gerald Scarfe, either as a sticker on sleeve wrapping or printed onto the cover itself, in *either black or red*.

"The Wall" is Pink Floyd's second best selling album after 1973's "The Dark Side of the Moon".

According to Acclaimed Music, "The Wall" is the 145th most ranked record on critics' all-time lists.

Rolling Stone placed it at number 87 on its "500 Greatest Albums of All Time" list in 2003.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wall

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2018)

"*In The Flesh?*" -






"*The Thin Ice*" -






"*Another Brick In The Wall (Part One)*" -






"*The Happiest Days Of Our Live*s" -






"*Another Brick In The Wall (Part Two*)" -






"*Mother*" -






"*Goodbye Blue Sky*" -






"*Empty Spaces*" -






"*Young Lust*" -






"*One Of My Turns*" -






"*Don't Leave Me Now*" -






"*Another Brick In The Wall (Part Three)*" -






"*Goodbye Cruel World*" -


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Of course I'm the hipster voter! 

Goodbye, cruel world... I'm leaving you today.... Goodbye, goodbye, goodbye... Goodbye all you people, there's nothing you can say, to make me chaaaaange my mind.... Goodbye.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2018)

This first part is being bumped up to join it to the second as they are now separated by a full page.


----------

